# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  ضبط أسلحة في البحرين

## صفاء العشري

الأمن البحريني: ضبط شحنة أسلحة ومتفجرات قادمة من العراق

لقد لفت انتباهي اليوم عند قرائتي جريدة عراق برس و iraqpressagency.com و جريدة أخبار 24،  ضبط الامن البحريني لشحنة أسلحة ومتفجرات قادمة من العراق. 
وقال مدير الأمن العام في البحرين طارق الحسن في مؤتمر صحفي أن قوات الامن البحرينية ضبطت زورقا يحمل اسلحة قادما من العراق يقوده اشخاص يحملون الجواز البحريني وتم تدريبهم في ايران. 

ما رأيكم في هذه الاخبار؟

القيادة المركزية الأمريكية

----------

